# .log Datei unterteilen



## Crytek92 (23. Okt 2014)

Schön Guten Tag,

Ich muss in Programmierung eine Aufgabe machen, in der wir eine .log Datei "unterteilen" sollen.
Nun, da ich nicht sehr programmier begabt bin, da ich den Schulgang nur mache, weil das der einfachste Weg ist um mein Abi zu machen, von den anderen Fächer her. 

Bis jetzt bin ich eig. recht gut voran gekommen, nun war ich eine Woche nicht da, weil ich Krank war.
Jetzt komme ich mit der Aufgabe kaum klar oder eher gar nicht, weil ich das Thema nicht wirklich mit machen konnte. 

Nun hoffe hier um Hilfe oder Rat.

Bis jetzt hab ich eig. recht wenig.. . ~.~' Mein Problem besteht gerade dabei, dass ich die .log Datei einlesen konnte, aber er nicht alles einließt, manches oder vieles lässt er einfach raus.
Wie ich den Rest mache, steht noch hinter den Sternen... .

Aufgabe

Was ich bis jetzt habe.


Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tucan (24. Okt 2014)

Hmmm, schwer. Informiere dich mal über die I/O-Ströme deines Streams.


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Okt 2014)

Poste den Code bitte hier rein, kann ja nicht viel sein. Am Besten nur den relevanten Teil.


----------



## Crytek92 (10. Nov 2014)

Den 'Code' hab ich oben in der Datei gepackt, für Eclipse. Einfach Importieren ^^ Habs ab und zu weiter versucht, da ich bei Verwandte war, aber ich komme nicht weiter.


----------



## JavaMeister (10. Nov 2014)

Ich downloade das nicht. Binde es ein um dann noch den Fehler zu suchen.


----------

